# Korean Poomsae, forms or patterns



## terryl965 (Dec 24, 2007)

I was just thinking with mmy son Zachary about all the different sets we have in Korean martial Arts. This was brought up because of Kacey visit, he was watching and looking at A BB test that was vidoe and he ask how many different sets do we have. Well I do not have the answer so I'm looking at all of you to come up with it for me.

Besides the different set how many poomsae, form or kata's are in each set of forms. Look in for some great resource from all of you.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 24, 2007)

Well, there are 3 exercises (Saju Jirugi, Saju Maki, and Saju Tolky - four direction punch, block and thrust, respectively) and 24 +1 tuls in the Ch'ang H'on tul set.  By 24 +1, I mean that Gen. Choi intended there to be 24 patterns:
[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, Sans Serif][/FONT]





> [FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, Sans Serif] 			Here I leave Taekwon-Do for mankind as a trace of man of the late 20th century. The 24 patterns represent 24 hours, 			one day, or all my life. The name of the pattern, the number of movements, and the diagrammatic symbol of each 			pattern symbolizes either heroic figures in Korean history or instances relating to historical events.
> [/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, Sans Serif]General Choi, Hong Hi[/FONT]*



Ch'on-Ji
Dan-Gun
Do-San
Won-Hyo
Yul-Gok
Joon-Gun
Toi-Gye
Hwa-Rang
Choong-Mu
Kwan-Gae
Po-Eun
Ge-Baek
Eui-Am
Choon-Jang
Juche
(Ko-Dang)
Sam-Il
Yoo-Sin
Choi-Yong
Ul-Ji
Moon-Moo
So-San
Se-Jong
Tong-Il

Now, you will notice that there are 25 tuls in this list... the 25th, Ko-Dang, is in parenthesis because it is a historical revenant; it was replaced by Juche in the mid-80s as part of the attempt to have the ITF, rather than the WTF, in the Olympics.  We still teach it because it is part of the history of our art - so technically there are 25 tuls, even though there are only supposed to be 24, as shown in the quote above.

Tuls are learned 1 per rank from 9th gup through 1st gup (Ch'on-Ji through Choong-Mu), then 3 per rank from I Dan to IV Dan (plus Ko-Dang, which is learned at II Dan), then 2 for V Dan, and finally 1 for VII Dan.

The 4 direction exercises listed above are not considered tuls, and tend to be used as training devices; they are short (7, 8, and 4 movements each, respectively) and, being exercises, can be modified in any fashion.  The first two are learned by 10th gups; the third is learned by 2nd gups; there are other exercises learned at different ranks as well, but these three are more likely to be considered a type of pattern than the others.


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 24, 2007)

Terry are you looking for Tae Kwon Do specifically or ALL Korean Hyung?


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 24, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> Terry are you looking for Tae Kwon Do specifically or ALL Korean Hyung?


 
We are looking for all Korean poomsae, forms, katas or hyung.
Thanks


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 24, 2007)

When I say, I mean TKD TSD Korean Karate and all others


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok, I'll throw some Tang Soo Do/Soo Bahk Do and Haidong Gumdo into the pot.

Tang Soo Do/Soo Bahk Do Hyung

Kicho Hyung Il Bu
Kicho Hyung Ee Bu
Kicho Hyung Sam Bu
Pyang Ahn Cho Dan
Pyang Ahn Ee Dan
Pyang Ahn Sam Dan
Pyang Ahn Sa Dan
Pyang Ahn Oh Dan
Bassai Dai or Pal Che Dai
Bassia So or Pal Che So
Naihanchi Cho Dan
Naihanchi Ee Dan
Naihanchi Sam Dan
Sip Soo (Ship Soo) (Chin Thwe)
Jindo (Jinte)
Chil Sung Il, Ee, Sam, Sa, Oh, Yuk, and Chil Lo
Yuk Ro Cho, Ee, Sam, Sa, Oh, and Yuk Dan (All of these have another name)
Hwa Sun
Ro Hai
Kong San Gun
Wang Shu
Sei Shan
Ji On
Oh Ship Sa Bo
Ship Dan Kum Il, through Ship Lo
Ee Ship Sa
So Rim Jang Kwan
Te Geuk Kwan
Dam Toi

I'm probably missing a few here, there are a few other threads that have some lists.  I'll do some research tomorrow to find more.  I know that GM Hwang Kee knew many more forms that never really made it into the TSD/SBD curriculum.  As it is, many of these are either not taught or are only taught at very high levels.

Haidong Gumdo

Ssang Soo Gum Bup Il through Ship Sa Bon
Yedo Gum Bup (not sure how many are in this series)

There are more forms that I don't know the names of in Haidong Gumdo.  

Looks like we still need a few more styles!!


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 24, 2007)

I'd add the Kibons (basic exercises) that GM Park made for students to go along with their training. They are not forms, but they are a good workout.

I'd add Yun Bi (Yum Bee) to MBuzzy's list.


----------



## e ship yuk (Dec 26, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> I'd add Yun Bi (Yum Bee) to MBuzzy's list.



Wang Shu is Yun-bi.

The form called Wansu or Wanshu to Okinawan stylists was renamed to Empi by Funakoshi.  The Korean pronunciation of those characters is Yun-bi.  TSD forms tend to have names more similar to their Okinawan counterparts, rather than the Korean pronunciation of the Japanese names: Bassai instead of Pal-sek, Naihanchi instead of Chul-gi, Wang Shu instead of Yun-bi.  This isn't hard and fast rule, though, as form names like Sip-soo instead of Jitte, and Ohshipsabo instead of Gojushiho have come own, as well.


----------



## cdunn (Dec 26, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> Haidong Gumdo
> 
> Ssang Soo Gum Bup Il through Ship Sa Bon
> Yedo Gum Bup (not sure how many are in this series)
> ...


 


Ssang Soo Gumbup (1-12) - Two-Handed Sword Methods
Shimsung Gumbup (Taught in 4 parts, forms 13-16) - I believe this is 'Strategic Sword Methods'
Ye Do Gumbup (1-9?) - Short Blade Sword Methods
Bonguk Gumbup (1-8)
Jangbaek Gumbup (?)
Umyang Gumbup (?)
Taeguk Gumbup (?)
Haidong Gumbup (?)
Ssanggum Gumbup - Two-sword sword methods.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey, I was goofing around with my step-father's new wireless keyboard and mouse (he wanted me to try them because that's what I gave him) and look what I found:  a page with a large number of TKD forms listed on it.

I don't know anything about it except that this section (linked above) of the site shows 6 different categories of TKD forms.


----------



## Tswolfman (Dec 26, 2007)

I noticed you dont Have the WTF forms on here either.

the Palgaes Il, Ee Sam Sa Oh Yook Chil & Pal Dan or the Taeguek(Taegae) Il, Ee, Sam, Sa, Oh, Yook, Chil, & Pal Dan  and the BB forms from that set. Koryo, Keumgang, Taebaek, Pyongwon, Sipjin, Jitte, Cheonkwan, Hansoo, and Ilyo


----------



## e ship yuk (Dec 26, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Hey, I was goofing around with my step-father's new wireless keyboard and mouse (he wanted me to try them because that's what I gave him) and look what I found:  a page with a large number of TKD forms listed on it.
> 
> I don't know anything about it except that this section (linked above) of the site shows 6 different categories of TKD forms.



I've used this resource before; it's a pretty good step-by-step guide to the forms.  Better as a "what was that movement?" guide than to learn the forms, for the most part - some of the movement descriptions can be vague at times.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 26, 2007)

e ship yuk said:


> I've used this resource before; it's a pretty good step-by-step guide to the forms. Better as a "what was that movement?" guide than to learn the forms, for the most part - some of the movement descriptions can be vague at times.


 
I agree, it is a great reference.


----------



## Namu (Jan 29, 2008)

Simmudo hyung 
(www.simmudo.com)


----------



## Namu (Jan 29, 2008)

Currently our school practices the chon ji's, tae geuks, simmudo hyung, WTF black belt poomses and one bong form.

Also beginning to learn some joong bong hyungs from Hanho Sang Kim as well.


----------



## Catalyst (Jan 29, 2008)

These are the Hyungs that we learn in YonMooKwan Hapkido (World Hapkido Federation).

ChunKi Hyung
JeKi Hyung
NaeKi Hyung
WaeKi Hyung
KiHap Hyung


----------



## Mushinto (Jun 22, 2008)

When I studied Chi Do Kwan we did the following hyung:

Tae Guk 1 -- 3
Pyung Ahn 1 -- 5 (Heian, Pinan)
Nebojin 1 -- 3 (Tekki, Naihanchin)
Passai (Bassai)

Then (after I learned Passai), we were supposed to switch to the Pal Gue (1 -- 8) due to some correspondence from Korea, but we never completely changed over before I left.


----------

